# Tibeticum species complex flowers



## fundulopanchax (May 21, 2007)

Here are some tibeticum complex flowers blooming for Paul Perakos.

Cyp franchetti, partially open, with nice reddish veination:







Here is another, fully open, with darker, purplish veination (this is a very common color for these flowers):






These are nicer franchetti's than the one I have.

Here is a Cyp tibeticum with very nice, subtle color. Paul took the photo as when I was there it was in the shade and the flash did not do it justice:






Finally, I will call this a franchetti (it was purchased as franchetti) although the flower is more of the size of tibeticum or macranthos. It does have a hairy ovary like franchetti whereas tibeticum and macranthos are glabrous. Yunnanense also has a smaller flower and has an ovary that is glabrous or with a very few hairs. Cribb notes that franchetti often come with "off-white" flowers, which this certainly has. It is an interesting color pattern:






Ron Burch


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2007)

The first two are amazing. Thanks Ron!


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2007)

and I like the last one!
Thanks Ron, it's great to see all of these varieties blooming.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 21, 2007)

Those are simply awesome! Paul grows such fantastic Cyps! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 21, 2007)

:clap: Excellent cyps!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2007)

Really beautiful.

How many different Cyps does Paul have? He has an amazing collection.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 21, 2007)

they all look great but the last one is spectacular :clap: :smitten:


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 21, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Really beautiful.
> 
> How many different Cyps does Paul have? He has an amazing collection.



Paul has been collecting Cyp's for more than 30 years - some of his original pubescens are monsters - he has a wooded back yard that is filled with them. He has large displays all around the house. I would have to estimate the number of species/varieties as more than 30 blooming size. 

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Thanx for sharing. I was wondering how big they are though.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. I was wondering how big they are though.



All of the tibeticum types bloom before the plant has fully matured for the season. The plants in the photos are all less than 6 inches high. After the flowers fade, they usually grow to 10 inches and sometimes a bit larger. Yunnanense (which I dont have so I have only read about it) is the member of the group that tends to bloom after the plant matures a bit. 

Of my tibeticums, I have three blooming (see the "grape popsicle" post of last year on the "other" site). Each is about 4 inches tall. Two of them didnt bloom this year for whatever reason and they are about 8 inches tall. Later in the summer the ones that are blooming now will catch up with them in size.

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Thanx I couldn't guess they are so small.


----------

